# circle hook ?



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

What size circle hook should i use for chubs in the 6 to 8 inch range and how should i hook them in the tail, head, or side thanks for any advice.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I would use a 8/0 circle for a bait that size. I hook mine a bit behind the dorsal fin in the back. But remember DON"T SET THE HOOK! Let the fish load up the rod and he will hook himself and just pick up the rod and lean back and reel him in.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I would say anywhere from 6/0-8/0 Thats what I use anyways...But I always hook my thru the lips or from eye to eye...I dont think there is a whole lot of different though between the ways that you hook them...i have seen people catch alot of cats either way...You may also wanna try shad and gill back...Those both produce some nice cats as well...Like Desperado said, DO NOT set the hook...If you have clickers on your reels use them and put your rods in a rod holder....When the fish runs, Pick up the rod and reel in steadily but slow, until you feel that the fish is hooked, then the fight is on....Good Luck!!!


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I like a 5/0 circle on bait that size only because I don't wont the bait to be over powered by my hook. I want him to be as frisky as possible. You can catch a mighty big fish on a hook that size.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

6/0 to 8/0 would be my choice, i hook the chub by putting the hook into its mouth and out one eye socket, it seems to keep them livelier then hooking them through both eyes. But i definitely like to use big "CREEK CHUBS" over gills and shad.


----------



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks for the info will give it a try.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

yes Definately use the CREEEEEEEEEK CHUBBS! more than any other bait, Those are always always a go to bait for me...They will catch you more fish than any other bait, Thats my opinion anyways


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

well that i have much say in this as in i dont fish for catfish that often but when i do i use creek chubs about that size with a 6/0 circle hook, i hook it through the spine....


----------



## catmaster (Nov 3, 2005)

i use the gamakasute size 5 hooks, i don't like the circle hooks. and i either hook them thourgh the mouth or below the back.


----------



## fishfinder (Dec 20, 2004)

Iv'e never been big on using circle hooks. Would rather use the octopus style.


----------



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

whats the difference between the octopus hooks and circle hooks?


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Octupus style hooks are just traditional "J" hooks with the eye itself bent in the opposite direction of the "J". They usually have a shorter shank than normal "J" hooks. To confuse matters, they also sell Octupus style circle hooks.

If I were using an cirlce style hook I go with the same size Mean Monroe would, the #5. No matter how large the bait you can still hook a corner, and they are stronger than 99% of all fish swimming in fresh water. I have landed many flatheads, channel, and large Saltwater fish on that size hook.

Yet, unless fish are really active and aggressive, like saltwater fish or fish in the rivers, I do not use circle hooks anymore. For freshwater fishing the only time I use circle hooks is on the river. Fish in lakes tend to be less aggressive when taking a bait and holding on, so they spit the hook a lot with the slightest bit of tension(which you need to let a circle hook set itself).

Even with baits up 15+ inches I like to use a #5 or #6 hook if I can get it in a solid spot. That is not to say, that on occasions I don't go into the box and come out with the #8.

Like I said, Just my 2 Cents worth
Rob


----------



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)

I have hooked them in the back with poor success because the area i fish has a strong current.The chubs get tired and fold over in a quick amount of time and die.

If in current i would use the eyes or the lip eye combo..

Gl

insane---out


----------



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

thanks guys you have helped me out tremendously!


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

I have never used anything else than an OWNER SSW Circle Hook #8/0. I love them, they have never let me gut hook a fish! It is always in the corner or in the roof of their mouths. And I agree, when you have access to creek chubs, they will produce for you. But if you are going to be fishing in a place where there is alot of rocks and bluegill as natural forage, then I would give those pesky little warmouth bluegill (some people call them rock bass or green sunfish). They stay alive alot longer, and are more finiky/active when rigged up. Plus shovelheads and blues love tyhem, we call em' cat candy.


----------

